# Need Macon to Valdosta Ga & Gainesville to Ocala,FL



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Bump.. Hooch know anyone in that part of GA????? 

is there anyone in Florida?????


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I could have possibly got the Atlanta to Macon run done and maybe the Oxford to Carrolton done myself but the rest is too far away for me to know anyone there.

Hooch


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks Hooch.. I knew you weren't close to the legs that were needed just didnt know if you knew anyone out that way...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

No problem I do have a Macon to Atlanta connection when needed.

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Doesn't that guy Jefferyzone live in GA? He once said he was available to help...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I think that is my contact Kimm didn;t know he was on here.

Hooch


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am in Florida and would love to help and have a giant van, I could take all three easily. HOWEVER it is a 3 hour drive for me to Gainsville, then the run to Ocala, then another 3 home from Ocala  I just cannot afford the gas nor do I have the ability to leave my personal dogs home alone for ten hours


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I am sure she will find someone closer. Just thought i would post on here in case someone could help.. shes got it posted all over the web 

I feel really sorry for that poddle though.. sounds like hes not doing well.. glad hes getting out of that shelter and into rescue.. maybe he will do better:crossfing

I am really surprised the ones that have filled the spots haven't talked about splitting the open ones .. especially the last one thats open.. its only 39 miles..


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Doesn't that guy Jefferyzone live in GA? He once said he was available to help...


thanks Kim- I IMed him on yahoo.. didnt have his email addy.. so hopefully he checks IMs sometimes.. if someone has Jeffery's email addy and can send him this that would be great.. i think he lives in atlanta..


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wanted to do the trip from Gainesville to Ocala but we have a surprise party that starts at 4:00. I called and asked my husband to try and get out of it and he wasnt to happy. Sorry, I reallly wanted to help but keep me in mind for the next one.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

robinsegg26 said:


> thanks Kim- I IMed him on yahoo.. didnt have his email addy.. so hopefully he checks IMs sometimes.. if someone has Jeffery's email addy and can send him this that would be great.. i think he lives in atlanta..


He posts over on The Gold Post. I don't know if anyone here still posts there. Maybe he's off riding that nice motorcycle.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lil.... go on Jefferyzones profile here and you can send him a e-mail through here.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

yeah i tried that but he requested no emails be sent... its ok Havent heard from LOri if shes filled the spots or not ... will have to email her to find out..


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

as of last night these are the 4 legs she still needs

Leg 3****NEEDED **** 
Depart: Atlanta, GA (10:45 a.m.)
Arrive: Macon, GA (12:15 p.m.) 
Time: 1 ½ hours – 83 miles
Phone
E-mail: 
Auto:
Meeting Place:



Leg 4 ****NEEDED** ** 
Depart: Macon, GA (12:15 p.m
Arrive: Cordele, GA (1:15 p.m.)
Time: 1 hour - 66 miles
Phone:
E-mail
Auto:
Meeting Place:



Leg 5****NEEDED* ***
Depart: Cordele, GA (1:15 p.m.) 
Arrive: Tifton, GA (2:00 p.m.) 
Time: 3/4 hour – 42 miles
Phone:
E-mail
Auto:
Meeting Place:



Leg 6 ****NEEDED** *
Depart: Tifton, GA (2:00 p.m.)
Arrive: Valdosta, GA (2:45 p.m.)
Time: 3/4 hour – 48 miles
Phone: 
E-Mail
Auto:
Meeting Place:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lil, 

She could contact the Atlanta Dog Squad to see if anyone who volunteers with them is willing to help out.


----------

